# Metal leaf



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I've found a piece of art I really like at Pier1, but it is $550, so that's not gonna happen.

Anyway, I figure I could probably do something myself to similar effect if I use the same materials.

Most of the art is acrylic on canvas, but parts of it have silver leaf, which I've never worked with before. 

Has anyone worked with gold leaf or silver leaf before? Does anyone know any websites that discuss techniques for working with these materials?

Here's the artwork I wish I had money for:


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I've seen a few shows that talk about metal leafing. You have to use a light coat of gloe on the surface, rub your metal leaf (I've always seen gold) into the glue, remove the backing paper and then use a brush to brush away to loose leaf. The gold always looks very garish to me but it may be just the way they use it.

I know Michael'a Crafts store have metal leafing supplies so I suspect they will have tips and how to's as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Leafing is fairly simple, unless you're doing the whole wood repair leafing thing.

Paint whatever you want covered in metal with size. (you can find that at Michaels, hobby lobby, even walmart) make sure you stay inside the lines if you're doing something "picky". Wait a bit (up to 30 minutes or an hour) until the size goes tacky and white. Pick up a piece of leaf using a brush (or use the backing paper which is wax paper) and put it on the size. Brush it on lightly (or press with the paper) The leaf will stick to whatever is, er, sticky. You then brush off the excess. 

this is done on wood, metal, whatever. If you're doing it on canvas, you might want to paint FIRST with something like plaster. smooth it out well. Then do the gilding. you can use a hematite stone, or bone, to smooth the leafing. rub in one direction to shine it up really well. you can add multiple layers in this way building up an incredible shine. (this is how raised gilding was done on manuscripts.)


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Suburbanite;Gold leafing is really easy,but time consuming.If you don't know how to do it,your best bet is to buy a kit.You do want real gold or silver and not one of the cheaper gold leaf "Look" products.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5768

www.flaxart.com/ has the best price

http://www.furnitureknowledge.com/ This is the place I use.


----------

